# Okay you opened up a school, now what?



## Rob_Broad (Nov 20, 2001)

You have opened a school now what?  Do you advertise in the newspaper, T.V. or radio.  Or do you just hope they show up?  Do you do a bunch of flyers and pray for the best.

Do you do the books yourself, or hire an accountant.  Do you sell uniforms to your students or let your competitor do it.  Do you offer a different curriculum for children or do you teach the same thing to everybody.

These are just questions rattling around in the skull.  What do you guys think?


----------



## paulk (Nov 20, 2001)

Having opened up a school at the start of the year this is what I have found.

Newspaper ads have a very small return ( certainly in our area of the UK)

The best response we had was to write an article about our first gradings including information about our style and what we teach and inviting the newpaper to send a photographer.

No experience of TV but we got some free advertising on radio by inviting the presenters from a popular local radio station to come and give it a try, which they did and talked about it for a few days before the event and about a week on air afterwards.

As to flyers, we tried generally follding the area with flyers to no avail. However our next approach was to put flyers in places likely studets would go such as sports and health centres and also in places where people would go to find out whats on such as local libraries.

We also give free taster workshops to local groups, those that enjoy it come to the club and join.

However good instruction to a core of good students brings in new students by word of mouth. Build a good reputation and students will find you, not in droves but some.

We currently do the books ourselves, next year we will hire an accountant or select a student with the appropriate skills and come to some arrangement.

We sell uniforms to our students as there is only one supplier in the area and he rips students off and gives instructors huge discounts.

We do not teach children ( throat and groin ripping is not appropriate to the play ground ) however I have previously taught children with a much modified syllabus concentrating on skill an breakaway thechnique rather that formalised maiming.
Children could only achieve a green belt which then could have a further 3 stripes added for grade advancement. Children joining the adult club when old enough started at the beginning but advanced throught the first grades quickly if physically and mentally ready.

Do not set your sights too high, you won't get a packed dojo to start with, but give quality instruction and build a good reputation and your school will grow with quality students.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 20, 2001)

Hold a demonstration, with a small entry fee, all going to a legitimate charity.  Some may come just to donate, some may come to see a martial arts demo, some may come for both.  

This idea was just floating around the cesspool that is my brain recently, so I decided to pop it up here.  Not having run my own school before, I don't know if it's a viable plan.

Cthulhu


----------



## Chiduce (Feb 2, 2002)

I have a school in home. Personally i do not necessarily want anyone to learn my system. I'am looking for curious, ethical and moral individuals with a sense of virtue for instruction as adults. I do teach kids, yet i prefer them to train with their parents in a class or private setting. There is a ninjutsu school here that only accepts prospective students by invitation only! I use flyers and word of mouth! My school has been open about 7 months and i have had as many as 6 students at one time. My retention rate has been 1/2 and i have 6 students at the present. My goal is 15 consistantly learning students through black belt. Yet; so far, so good and i'am enjoying the journey! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 3, 2002)

Some schools charge outrageous fees for private lessons for their own students. Some don't. What are your thoughts on private lessons?


----------



## Chiduce (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Some schools charge outrageous fees for private lessons for their own students. Some don't. What are your thoughts on private lessons? *


 I think private lessons are a great way to teach students. Adults are sometimes skeptical of others knowing how they are progressing as newbe's. Some are just down right paranoid about other people knowing what they are learning. Yet for the stable minded adult whom would like to get the one on one experience with the sensei/sifu; private lessons are a useful tool for the instructor. Students can progress as fast or as slow as they wish and do not have to sweat the class competition. I teach one student privately and my fee is $40.00 a month, yet he pays me $60 by buying me lunch each session. I just add that little extra to his monthly payment. I could charge as much as $120 per month for private lessons, yet i feel the fee is outrageous. I will go no higher than around $80 per month in the future, depending on the previous martial arts experience of the new adult student! My current private student was already a black belt in tae kwon do so his basics were solid and he just had to get use to the understanding of applying a new set of motion skills. I feel that most instructors whom teach privately charge fairly. There are the ones who are in it mainly for the buck and usually the quality of instruction declines. I guess the lotus and navigator mean more than the instructor's quality of instruction. You also have to watch out for the student that wants to learn for the wrong reasons, such as robbing and violently attacking others during their capers; setting you up for a possible law suit, and down right challenging you to a violent test of skill to discredit your school name. This is why i only teach adults, and do not teach in someone's private residence. A neutral place for training provides the right atmosphere for positive communication. I prefer a local community center, church gym, community college gym for training one student at a time. For training 2 students at a time privately, the dojo is a good place because you have a witness on hand, in case of foul play! The 2 private students training should not be of the same belt rank also! The friend-friend (males), brother-brother, sister-sister, husband-wife teams are not suggested. Father-daughter, mother-son, sister-brother, or male-female ( which do not know each other)  teams work better privately! This gives each a sense of individual attention, while the higher rank can get a simple understanding of how to help out his/her fellow lower ranking student! I'am currently considering taking on 3 more private students individually at the local community center! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 27, 2002)

A reminder of what can happen:

*"Karate victim begins £1m claim"*


> A woman who was left disabled by a karate kick to the head has begun a £1m compensation battle in the High Court, claiming her life has been ruined.



Do a search on _karate_ at that site for more on this story.


----------



## Chiduce (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *A reminder of what can happen:
> 
> "Karate victim begins £1m claim"
> ...


 This is a very good example of what martial arts training can do to the student and the instructor who does not regulate class contact, emphasize the wearing of protective head gear and knowing the capability of each of his/her students'  martial abilities! As an instructor myself, if the student saved someone from a burning fire; he/she would be praised! The same goes for negligence in the dojo! The instructor is responsible for each and every one of his/her student's actions inside the dojo. Head kicks are supposed to be banned in the dojo without head gear anyway! In kenpo class at my dojo, i introduce to the students from the beginning that there is no free sparring or contact unless it is to defense against a specific type of attack, and that all strikes and kicks to vital areas of the body are executed using the okinawan sundome method. All strikes and kicks stop 1 to 2 inches from the target intended. All throws are executed with 1/2 of the intended force; with all striking throws applied using the sundome method or (transforming the strike into a light choking/strangle) while using the opposite hand to control the attackers resistence! This case is truly a sad case of the reality of the instructor failing to apply dojo regulations, standards of morality and just common sense instruction! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 1, 2002)

I agree that the instructor must set the example *and* enforce an atmosphere where people train safely and sanely. I tell students that they're responsible for their sticks--they have to know where they're swinging and not injure their current partner nor anyone else who may happen to be practicing near them.

Yet, accidents do happen.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 1, 2002)

well the best thing that i have found is simply getting out and meeting people i mean i place newspaper ads with free class cupons. the big thing is hitting high schools elementary schools churchs small colleges and offering to give a small like one or two day self defense seminar for the students or patrons. then at the end of the seminar hand out your business card with a free trail class offer on the back. that has proven to be a big help in getting new students. plus it gets your name out to the community at large they see you as someone who is community concious and trying to take an active part in making the city a safer place so it really boosts your schools public image. as far as the book keeping aspect i still do them my self but when it comes to collections on over due contracts i hire an outside agency to cover that. i sell uniforms to my students at discounted prices due to the fact that i buy wholesale from century and a few other places so my students always come to me for gear its a nice added income feature.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 24, 2002)

The Yellow page adds they get you to by. Sounds good at first, but later on , they hike up the cost. Don't go for the big ads!:asian:


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2002)

I'd suggest printing up a whole lot of cheap cards, then going around to local schools and asking if they would hand them out to there students.  I'd also suggest you offer a free month of classes to anyone that walks in the door.  Tell all your students to tell all their friends that they can come out and try your school for one month free.  It doesn't cost you anything, and a person is more likely to sign up after they have had a good chance to get a feel for the club, make friends, etc.  Not to mention the more people walk in the door, likely, the more will sign up.

Not sure if this is applicable in your area, but here local news programs usually have one of there anchors go out to some community event/random semi-interesting place to do a few segments of filler or whatever you want to call it.  You might wish to call your local stations and ask if they would like to come out to your do-jang sometime.  And presto, free T.V. time.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 24, 2002)

How is the School going? Are you getting a good size influx of people comeing through the door? 
Try the public tv station nearest you. Get one of there people to come over and do a story on the school. Set up some time to duea rape awarenesss segment , get somone from the local police or the hospital ER tobeon it also. They will tillpeople what needs to be done if raped. you tell them how to be aware of situations and how to getout of trouble.
Best of Luck with the school.
Shadw


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 24, 2002)

Rob-Broad
You never said you where opening a school I misread the original post. I presummed you had.
Still my comments hold true for anyone opening a school. Good PR  and free at that is always  a plus
Shadow


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> 
> *Rob-Broad
> You never said you where opening a school I misread the original post. I presummed you had.
> ...



I started this thread because someone had PM'd me about about opening a school, so I figured lets get everybody's opinion and input.  I have 6 private students at this time and I am not looking at running full time school at this time.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 24, 2002)

Private teaching is a great way to go.
I started that way (again this time) and wish at times it had stayed that way.
I like the one on one training and You don't have to keep teaching beginners all the time. 
I find it easier to start someones training and keep it going at a good but steady pace if you don't have to stop and start over every few weeks with another beginer. ( I still have a small group, my son or I must instruct everone).
You haven't asked for my advise but your getting it:  Teach them the way you would want to be taught.  Teach to the best of your ability. Never be afraid to ask your Seniors in the art questions.
I know you know all this but it alway bears repeatting.
With Respect
Shadow   
:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 24, 2002)

Actualy I had a full time school with over 100 students but lost it due to Martial Arts politics.  I have neve had a problem asking  for help when I need it.


----------

